# Whats the best way to copy all data from one hard drive to another?



## Nick89 (Oct 17, 2011)

I got another 1TB HD and I want to copy all the old data from two of my 250gb Hard drives to the new 1TB drive. 

What is the best way to do this?


----------



## John Doe (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd mirror them with Acronis True Image.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 17, 2011)

If you have a Western Digital drive, then you can use Acronis for free. I've used it several times to mirror drives and never once had a problem.


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 17, 2011)

If it's just a couple of data drives that don't hold anything but movies, documents, music, and archives then you can just plain old copy the files, perhaps using a utility such as TeraCopy to help out.

If you have programs installed or even an operating system installed on the drive(s) and you want to preserve the install, disc cloning/mirroring is your best bet. See below

If you have at least one Western Digital brand hard drive in your computer, there's a free version of Acronis you can use HERE.

If not, you can use the freeware Clonezilla HERE
or the free version of Macrium Reflect HERE

If you intend to buy software, Acronis gets my vote.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2011)

I use acronis at work for our business machines and have no issues.


----------

